# blood results



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

HI girls
Can u help interpret my results? Are these normal?
Prolactin = 97 mul
Progesterone = 52.9 nmol

I dont understand the different measurements.

Thanks
Helen

Ps. Does anyone know if 12.2 haemoglobin count is  normal?


----------



## shasha (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi
I'm new to this this group or to any group for that matter. Your hemeglobin level is a range that starts from 12. So 12.2 is assumed to be alright. Take care


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks so much hun-appt on thurs so feelinmg sick with excitement!!! xx


----------

